# MAFS



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

ok i posted on here about this problem but, now in my haynes manual it tells me to unplug my MAF and put a multi meter on the bigger gauge orange wire and then a ground and it should read voltage(whatever your battery reads), and mine doesnt. so i put the ground lead from my multi meter on the orange wire and the red lead on the positive terminal on the battery and it reads like 11.57(my battery is shot). so my MAF wiring is backwards somehow. i dont know how it happend all i did was install an intake....

edit** i just did the self diagnostics on it and i got 1 long flash and 2 short, which tells me that the "the mass air flow sensor source or circuit(s) may be shorted or open.check the mass airflow sensor or circuit.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

:hal: can someone help me please. i keep forgeting to call nissan. :hal:


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

:balls: so no help on this 1 guys???? :balls:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh, just replace the MAF. If you need one, I can get you one. I probably won't venture into this thread again, but PM me.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i hav replaced it and if yu would hav read the thread it is not the maf that is the problem....


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

does any one know if the thicker orange wires voltage fluctuates??? or coult i just hook it inline to a battery fuse????


----------



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not a pro, but try setting your multimeter on Ohms (Resistance) scale (200 Ohm scale) and touch the orange with one lead and the ground with the other lead of multimeter. If it reads zero, then the orange is connected to the Ground.

ONLY DO THIS IF THERE IS *NO* VOLTAGE BETWEEN ORANGE WIRE AND GROUND, COZ IT"LL DAMAGE YOUR MULTIMETER OTHERWISE!!!

Post again, I'll try to figure something out.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

WELL I DID SOME TROUBLE SHOOTING TODAY. I REPLACED ECU AND SAME PROBLEM. NOW IN MY HAYNES MANUAL IT SAYS THAT THE LARGER ORANGE WIRE IS SUPOSSED TO HAVE + POWER. MINE HAS - GROUND. SO SOMEWHERE THERE IS A SHORT. AND IM NOT SURE HOW. ALL I DID WAS PUT AN INTAKE ON AND A FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR....... 

SO IM STUMPED. IT HAS BEEN SITTING FOR LIKE 2 WEEKS NOW. 




A_L_E_X1 said:


> I'm not a pro, but try setting your multimeter on Ohms (Resistance) scale (200 Ohm scale) and touch the orange with one lead and the ground with the other lead of multimeter. If it reads zero, then the orange is connected to the Ground.
> 
> ONLY DO THIS IF THERE IS *NO* VOLTAGE BETWEEN ORANGE WIRE AND GROUND, COZ IT"LL DAMAGE YOUR MULTIMETER OTHERWISE!!!
> 
> Post again, I'll try to figure something out.


----------



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Ok, let's see. Disconnect all wires from the battery and measure the resistance between the Orange and the Body of the car (which is supposed to be connected to Ground). If you see a close-to 0 reading (on 200 Ohms scale), then there's definetely a short somewhere.

Another thing, check the resistance between the Orange and the Ground. If you get a short in both cases (with Ground and with Positive), then there's two power wires touching that cable (I doubt it, coz the fuse would've blown up).

Try to trace the Orange wire back to where it's supposed to go... Look if something else touches it (like a pipe, or other metallic object). It can happen that some part gets very hot, melts the insulation of the wire and you'll get a short like that.

Oh, and make 100% sure the orange should go to + and not Ground, just in case...


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i have checked the wire there is a short in it. i followed it as much as i can i cant find anything wrong with it. is there a relay or fuse for it that i dont know about????


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

wat is that orange wire going to is there any way i can just run a new 1. i really need to get my car runnin and into shows soon.


----------



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry for a long reply, I don't have the manual with me right now. I'll have it tomorrow and I'll look at it...


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

ok thats cool. i just appriciate your help.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

?????????????????????


----------

